# honey gourami



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

I purchased a pair of Honey Gouramis on Sunday to cycle my ten gal. I did not know that they so sensitive to water changes but since then I have been doing a lot of online reading (not the best choice). 

One is doing great and is actually quite bossy. The other is near death's door. The first day and half she(?) was just as active as the other one and followed me around the tank and watched me fold clothes. Then she started to sit on the bottom upright and moving her (feelers?) but was eating. Tuesday evening I noticed she would just lay at an angle in a gravel dip or sit along the edge of the tank and lean on the glass. 

Wednesday she wouldn't eat and got progressively worse (as in not sitting up on her own at all. Wednesday AM I found her under the sponge filter and in the evening she was sitting on top of it. We had an ice storm so I could watch her, she still had the umph to get from one side of the tank to other because every time I came in she was on the other side. 

I started cycling 2 weeks ago, I put half new water and half from existing 20gal. I put in fry but they died in a day and half. So it was empty for a week. 

Yesterday I tested the water, PH 8.0-8.1, nitrate 0, ammonia 1, and nitrite .25. I also realized that my temp was too high. 

The heater was set on 74 but the temp was actually 79-80. So Last night I turned the heater down to 72 until bedtime(then read 76) and then turned it up to 74 for the night to it wouldn't drop too far down.. This morning the temp was around 75. I turned the heater down to 72 this morning for the day and when I just checked it the temp in the tank was 79-80. I guess I definitely have incandescent lights the water was actually warm to the touch. I also discovered my themometer wasn't accurate ( it was reading 76 so I replaced with my floating one I use to check the fill water with).

I don't think the problem is the temp since the other one seems to be thriving. I changed the water last night. She did not eat this morning but did make to the top at dinner time but grabbed a bite and went immediately back to her hide out and layed against the side. 

I thought of moving the pair to the 20 gal but I'm afraid she will get picked to death or stressed to death in the stocked tank. I also haven't moved them because the other one is doing so well. 

I'm thinking she may be a weak fish and might not have been healthy when I got her. Anybody have any insight? Any suggestions?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Sadie.:wave:

You have detectable level of ammonia and nitrites. Both are quite toxic to the fish. I would do a 10% daily water change to reduce both substances. Both should be zero in the end of the cycle. These could be the suspects as to why your gourami is weakening.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

*Honey Gourami*

When I do the 10% water change how much stress coat should I add or should I add any at all? Usually for a 25% I do the recommend amount on the bottle(I believe it's 10ml per 10 gal)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Honey Gourami*



Sadie said:


> When I do the 10% water change how much stress coat should I add or should I add any at all? Usually for a 25% I do the recommend amount on the bottle(I believe it's 10ml per 10 gal)


I don't see how a slight overdose would affect a fish but I just follow the instructions all the way.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2007)

*Honey Gourami*

Thanks Blue


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you could use prime, prime detoxifies ammonia and nitrite to a weaker form (ammonium) which is better for the fish but still uses the same bacteria to break down the ammonium. And i read that a little overdose is fine, just as long as you dont really over do it.


----------

